# albino oscars



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i tried to get rid of my 2 smallest albino oscars today. i told her that i wanted to trade them in for store credit, i didnt want but only a few bucks. the lady told me "people come in all the time and GIVE us fish like that". i said "albino oscars?" and she said yeah. which i knew damn well was bullshit cause i rarely if ever see them with albino oscars. especially ones this size and in good shape. it was pointless to argue with her though cause she made no sense.

i wasnt about to GIVE them anything







if she wasnt atleast willing to give me $2 a piece then she can go to hell.









the oscars they had were twice as small..if not smaller..than mine and they DEFINENTLY werent albino.

people at fish stores are fuckin idiots!!
















im bout to open my own fish store and rule this town!!


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

How much are albino oscars? A rough price for say 6 inches. Cause they had albino oscars at my lfs that were around 5.5 to 6 inches for 16 bucks canadian. decent price?


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I think that the LFS wouldn't take them is because they are so abundunt and they can probably buy them for like 50cents whosale. They also didn't want to take the risk of adding diease into the tanks.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

the lfs here had "Snow Oscars" recently. I've seen a lot of albino oscars but every one had red, these were totally white, some had black tips on their fins though. Pretty cool looking.

Of course anything beats the "blueberry" oscar I bought a while ago and as they were ringing it up they said, "You do know that's dyed right?" I didn't know they could dye oscars. I recently saw "strawberry" oscars now too.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Lahot said:


> the lfs here had "Snow Oscars" recently. I've seen a lot of albino oscars but every one had red, these were totally white, some had black tips on their fins though. Pretty cool looking.
> 
> Of course anything beats the "blueberry" oscar I bought a while ago and as they were ringing it up they said, "You do know that's dyed right?" I didn't know they could dye oscars. I recently saw "strawberry" oscars now too.


Don't ever buy a dyed fish. I'm actually surprised someone at an lfs had the intelligence (or stupidity) to tell you that.

That's a messed up practice and the dye isn't permamnent anyways. It will wear off.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

oscars usually go for 12-25 depending on sizes around here


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

JesseD said:


> im bout to open my own fish store and rule this town!!










What city?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Glowin_Navi said:


> How much are albino oscars? A rough price for say 6 inches. Cause they had albino oscars at my lfs that were around 5.5 to 6 inches for 16 bucks canadian. decent price?


 that is about $10 U.S. so i would say that is a pretty descent pricefor an albino oscar that big


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

bgshortys said:


> I think that the LFS wouldn't take them is because they are so abundunt and they can probably buy them for like 50cents whosale. They also didn't want to take the risk of adding diease into the tanks.


 i dont know about getting them for 50 cents wholesale, but im sure they get them cheap.

they took in the last albino oscar that i traded in. it was a different girl that i talked to, but she gave me like 3-4 dozen feeders for it. i was fine with that

they always take people's fish. its the fact of giving store credit or cash that apparently they are different about. they would quickly take a fish if u were *giving* it to them.

and if they can get albino oscars so easily then how come they NEVER have any?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Lahot said:


> the lfs here had "Snow Oscars" recently. I've seen a lot of albino oscars but every one had red, these were totally white, some had black tips on their fins though. Pretty cool looking.
> 
> Of course anything beats the "blueberry" oscar I bought a while ago and as they were ringing it up they said, "You do know that's dyed right?" I didn't know they could dye oscars. I recently saw "strawberry" oscars now too.


 that is a VERY SICK & CRUEL thing to do to Oscars!

to do this they either inject the oscar with a dye, like Reckoning said. or it is done by removing the oscar's natural slime coating with chemicals and placing them in a "dyed" tank so their skin absorbs the color. this color will soon fade and dyed oscars do not have a very long life span. (compared to a non-dyed oscar)

i would NEVER buy a dyed oscar because it only encourages more people to continue dying them.

i would say something to any fish store if i saw a dyed oscar in it.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

MikeR said:


> What city?


 Monroe, MI


----------

